# "Please shutdown and plug realtek pci card"



## Squirrel93

Hi! I could really use some help with my desktop computer (I'm on my laptop at the moment.) 

Today I reinstalled my Windows XP, using my old Fujitsu-Siemens CD (it was a Fujitsu-Siemens from the start). I forgot that they changed the motherboard when I took it to be repaired about a year ago, and none of the drivers disks worked. ("For fsc-pc only!") Then I found 2 CDs in the box the motherboard came in. One let me install my graphic card (Ati Radeon 4670 HD) and the other let me install my sound drivers. 

My problem is, I can't access the internet. I'm a total noob with these things, but I googled and I seem to need the ethernet drivers. 
I downloaded something called "Realtek Gbe & FE Ethernet PCI NIC Driver, put it on a USB stick and inserted into my desktop computer (which obviously has no internet atm) and it seems to install but afterwards it says "please shutdown and plug realtek pci card". Could someone please explain this? I'm not very good with these things. 

Thanks.


----------



## Okedokey

Please download PC Wizard (from my sig) and install it.  Then run it and go to FILE, SAVE as and click ok.  Copy the text into this thread.


----------



## Squirrel93

Thanks for the reply! Here's the text: 

PC Wizard 2010 Version 1.961
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Owner: 
Organisation: Hemma
User: 
Computer Name: SAM
Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.01.2600 Service Pack 2
Report Date: fredag 29 juli 2011at 10:41

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


<<< System Summary >>>
  > Manufacturer : Fujitsu Siemens Computers
  > Mainboard : Asus M2N68-AM Plus
  > Chipset : (Family 10h) Athlon/Opteron/Sempron/Turion HyperTransport Configuration
  > Processor : AMD Athlon II X2 250 @ 3000MHz
  > Physical Memory : 4096MB (2 x 2048 DDR2-SDRAM )
  > Video Card : ATI Radeon HD 4670
  > Hard Disk : Western Digital WD10EARS-00Y5B1 (1000GB)
  > Hard Disk : Western Digital WD2000BB-55GUA0 (200GB)
  > DVD-Rom Drive : HL-DT-ST DVD-RW GWA-4160B
  > Monitor Type : LG Electronics E2240 - 22 inches
  > Network Card : Intersil Americas ISL3886 [Prism Javelin/Prism Xbow]
  > Operating System : Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.01.2600 Service Pack 2 (32-bit)
  > DirectX : Version 9.0c

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
***** End of report *****


----------



## Okedokey

Go here and download the chipset software and run it.

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM2Plus/M2N68AM_PLUS/#download


----------



## Squirrel93

Thanks a lot, this solved it!


----------



## Okedokey

Great mate, glad i could be of assistance.


----------



## cecille_yu10

*hello*

I read all the comments here Its the same to my problem pls help me, this is the text:

Mainboard :	IBM 2668KK5
Chipset :	Intel i910GML/i915GMS
Processor :	Intel Pentium M 750 @ 1866MHz
Physical Memory :	1024MBDDR2-SDRAM
Hard Disk :	HITACHI_DK23DA-20 (20GB)
CD-Rom Drive :	MATSHITA UJDA765 DVD/CDRW
Network Card :	Broadcom BCM5750A1M NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet PCIe
Network Card :	Atheros Communications 802.11a/b/g Wireless Network Adapter
Operating System :	Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.01.2600 Service Pack 3 (32-bit)
DirectX :	Version 9.0c

hoping for your reply...more power...


----------



## Okedokey

cecille_yu10 said:


> I read all the comments here Its the same to my problem pls help me, this is the text:
> 
> Mainboard :	IBM 2668KK5
> Chipset :	Intel i910GML/i915GMS
> Processor :	Intel Pentium M 750 @ 1866MHz
> Physical Memory :	1024MBDDR2-SDRAM
> Hard Disk :	HITACHI_DK23DA-20 (20GB)
> CD-Rom Drive :	MATSHITA UJDA765 DVD/CDRW
> Network Card :	Broadcom BCM5750A1M NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet PCIe
> Network Card :	Atheros Communications 802.11a/b/g Wireless Network Adapter
> Operating System :	Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.01.2600 Service Pack 3 (32-bit)
> DirectX :	Version 9.0c
> 
> hoping for your reply...more power...



Try this http://download.cnet.com/Broadcom-LAN-Driver-8-27-1-0-zip/3000-2112_4-162569.html


----------



## pm0799

*please shutdown and plug realtek pci card*

Hi, I have the same problem like the other members of the community. Here some facts:
Mainboard :	Asus P5GC-MX/GBL
Chipsatz :	Intel i945G/GZ
Prozessor :	Intel Pentium 4 640 @ 3200MHz
Physikalischer Speicher :	2048MB (2 x 1024 DDR2-SDRAM )
Grafikkarte :	ATI Radeon HD 5450
Festplatte :	Maxtor 6Y080L0 (82GB)
Festplatte :	SAMSUNG SP2504C (250GB)
DVD-Rom Laufwerk :	HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GP20N
DVD-Rom Laufwerk :	HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22NS40
Monitortyp :	Medion MD 20144 - 23 inchs
Netzwerkkarte :	Realtek Semiconductor RTL8168/8111 PCIe Gigabit Ethernet Adapter
Betriebssystem :	Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.01.2600 Service Pack 3 (32-bit)
DirectX :	Version 9.0c


----------



## Okedokey

pm, please start your own thread.  thank you.


----------

